

Designer: Fire that client. - armandososa
http://startupinmexico.com/17-designer-fire-your-clients/

======
huherto
I kind of agree with both.

Learning new tools doesn't mean that aesthetics aren't important. New tools
can help you be more productive and even spend more time doing the design work
that you love.

I also understand that as a designer (or any other consultants) you want
customers that are easy to work, pay you well and on time. It is your right to
choose you customers. It is also their right to choose you.

